# Recommend a good 0% tranfer card



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all 

Just a quickie on here incase anyone can recommend a good company etc for 0% transfer credit card .


Finally fed up with the lloyds one , they are absolute joke ( & thats just tryting to get into my account before i even speak of my query ) so  them il take my custom else where simplleeesssssssss

ive got about 700 to transfer 


thank you


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Hsbc just emailed me about a 22 month 0% balance transfer but there was a 3% fee


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I sure the normal now is 3 or 4% charge so i accept that. 

22 mths  that could be good ha ha


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Barclaycard do a 0% Balance Transfer with 3% Transfer Fees. I think its for 24 months.
Alex


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

nationwide, I think their fee is on special at the moment 1.5% - 20 months as well


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Have a look on money saving expert site, they give all the pros and cons on all the cards.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

There's loads of deals available. Have a look on www.moneysupermarket.com to compare.


----------

